# Game 5: Sacramento Kings @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*(1-3)* *@*







*(1-3)*








*Kings Starters*​
*PG* Mike Bibby
*SG * Bonzi Wells
*SF* Peja Stojakovic
*PF* Shareef Abdur-Rahim
*C* Brad Miller

*Bench*
Brian Skinner
Kenny Thomas
Corliss Williamson
Francisco Garcia
Kevin Martin

*Coach:*
Rick Adelman










*Nuggets Starters*
*PG * Andre Miller
*SG* Voshon Lenard
*SF* Carmelo Anthony
*PF* Kenyon Martin
*C * Marcus Camby

*Bench*
Earl Boykins
DerMarr Johnson
Linas Kleiza
Eduardo Najera
Francisco Elson

*Coach:*
George Karl

*Injuries*
Nene
Bryon Russell​
The Nuggets have been struggling so far this season, and I'm getting nervous about it. We will have a good test against the Sacramento Kings. They won a nail bitter game against the Suns, and will be facing the Pistons before us.

I hope George Will have our team ready to give 100% on both ends of the court. I predict a win for the Nuggets if they can play better defense all around. The Kings like to run the ball and so do we. So it could turn out to be a barn burner. However we need to key in on defense IMO.

I'm still waving my Denver Nuggets Flag









Keep the spirit everyone it's not looking that hot, but it's early in the season.

I predict the Nuggets with a win.

*Nuggets 109*
*Kings 102*


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't see us winning many games with a combined score of over 200 points against a halfcourt team like Sacramento. I expect them to force us into the halfcourt like San Antonio always does, and work from there. Unfortunately, I'm not too optimistic about winning this one. Bonzi Wells is gonna be a headache to contain and Sacramento just has so many options. With Bibby, Wells, and Peja on the perimeter, we'll need much better defense from our guards.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I don't see us winning many games with a combined score of over 200 points against a halfcourt team like Sacramento. I expect them to force us into the halfcourt like San Antonio always does, and work from there. Unfortunately, I'm not too optimistic about winning this one. Bonzi Wells is gonna be a headache to contain and Sacramento just has so many options. With Bibby, Wells, and Peja on the perimeter, we'll need much better defense from our guards.


5 chairs could score 100 points on the Kings. They have no defensive ability to force the game into the half court unless the committ to not going after offensive rebounds and dropping everyone back into the paint.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> 5 chairs could score 100 points on the Kings. They have no defensive ability to force the game into the half court unless the committ to not going after offensive rebounds and dropping everyone back into the paint.


Be that as it may, they still operate out of the halfcourt. When we play teams like that, we tend to get lazy on offense and not push the tempo.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Denver should be able to run SacTown outta the gym, but we'll see how the offense goes. 

And please win the game on the glass against the King hacks. They have no rebounders and that will prove to be the difference in this one.

No predicition from me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sacramento lost tonight against the Pistons. So I'm sure they are going to be hungry for a win. Denver is going to need to come with the energy. As I stated earlier this should be a good test to see what Karl can do to get our team on the right track. He did it once before! He can do it again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Be that as it may, they still operate out of the halfcourt. When we play teams like that, we tend to get lazy on offense and not push the tempo.


Well the Kings use the Princeton offense mainly. So it's constant motion, but the Kings like to run the ball as much as they like to use the shot clock, and run the Princeton offense. Also I don't think their half court game is as good as it use to be. And your half court game needs to be sharp to really run the Princeton offense effectively. Also the Kings remind me of the Suns when it comes to defense in that they play none. If the Nuggets half a decent shooting night, run the ball, and play some defense we should be just fine.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Well the Kings use the Princeton offense mainly. So it's constant motion, but the Kings like to run the ball as much as they like to use the shot clock, and run the Princeton offense. Also I don't think their half court game is as good as it use to be. And your half court game needs to be sharp to really run the Princeton offense effectively. Also the Kings remind me of the Suns when it comes to defense in that they play none. If the Nuggets half a decent shooting night, run the ball, and play some defense we should be just fine.


About the Princeton offense, Pete Carril is still on the staff in Sacto right? Anyways, I've been having some internet problems lately, but it's all good now, and I've still been watching the games. Two of the points I was gonna make have been covered: rebounding and running. The Pistons outrebounded the Kings 44 to 32 last game, and even outran them, outscoring them 21 to 8 on the break. Melo and Peja should be fun to watch (he better be posting up all game), and I love watching Corliss Williamson play against anyone. Don't really know why, he's just one of my favorite non-Nuggets. No prediction by the way.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> About the Princeton offense, Pete Carril is still on the staff in Sacto right? Anyways, I've been having some internet problems lately, but it's all good now, and I've still been watching the games. Two of the points I was gonna make have been covered: rebounding and running. The Pistons outrebounded the Kings 44 to 32 last game, and even outran them, outscoring them 21 to 8 on the break. Melo and Peja should be fun to watch (he better be posting up all game), and I love watching Corliss Williamson play against anyone. Don't really know why, he's just one of my favorite non-Nuggets. No prediction by the way.


Good question, but I'm not sure if Pete Carril is still with Sacto. I guess we will find out tonight. We should do well in the rebounding department as long as Martin and Camby have a good game. Also Carmelo can pound inside and grab some boards as well. The fact the Kings lost against the Pistons will make this match up even tougher IMO because they will be hungry for a win. However I don't think there are to many other teams in the NBA that need a win more than the Denver Nuggets right now. I really don't want to see us go to 1-4.


----------



## seremet (Jul 19, 2005)

Denver won!
And it is all because of teamwork. They really play as a team!! I hope to see them in nba finals...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets win!

*107 - 91*


Good game by the Kings and Nuggets through the first 3 quarters. The 4th quarter it seemed both teams got pretty tight. However the Nuggets were able to pull away and get the W.

Marcus Camby played great down the stretch for the Nuggets. He came up with quite a few key rebounds/blocks plus he hit 2 or 3 shots in a row for us to keep the preassure on the Kings. Boykins had a good game and Najera played well for us off the bench.

Good game recap by NBA.com http://www.nba.com/games/20051109/SACDEN/recap.html

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Watched the game and watching the replay on ESPN now. Here are some random thoughts"

Kenyon used a ton of energy in the first and the fourth quarters. However he didn't have as much lift in the fourth. In the first quarter, he would have been able to make those drive and hang shots.

Floor spacing was much better.

Tempo was better most of the game.

Perfect type of team for Najera to shine against. Not much size or physicality on the Kings.

I was disapointed in the perimeter defense


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Watched the game and watching the replay on ESPN now. Here are some random thoughts"
> 
> Kenyon used a ton of energy in the first and the fourth quarters. However he didn't have as much lift in the fourth. In the first quarter, he would have been able to make those drive and hang shots.
> 
> ...


Good points and I agree with you cpawfan. However it's going to take more than one game to fix all the Nuggets problems. I did like the Energy the Nuggets brought tonight. It's really obvious that the Nuggets play much better at home so far this season. Our defense needs to get better over all, but Camby had a good defensive night. Camby and Martin usually do a good job. About Martins injury Karl seems to think it's a wait and see process with Martin. He also talks about Camby.

Here are some interesting quotes by Karl and Martin.



> Heading into tonight's home game against the Sacramento Kings, Karl is calling the dilemma "a game-to-game situation." How many minutes Camby and Martin log will depend on matchups, how the bench is doing and the score.





> Martin had arthroscopic knee surgery in May and is not fully recovered. He's averaging 32.0 minutes this season but did not practice Tuesday.
> 
> "I want to practice," said Martin, who said it's "not helping" that he's getting hit every game. "I want to be out there with my teammates. I want to do everything every day. But right now I physically can't."


Lots of good quotes in the article. Apparently Camby was upset with Karl saying he wasn't in game ready playing shape yet. However they seem to have cleared things up now.

It's a good article filled with some interesting information on our Big's.

*Link* http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4223916,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I just realized we play Sacramento again in our next game. It seems so far our schedule has the Nuggets playing the same teams back to back or very close to it ala the Lakers.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> *Game Pictures*


This was the first game I missed, as I fell asleep at halftime, so no comment on the win. Win's a win, I guess, and we must've really broken it open in the 4th. Did the Kings look tired, or what happened? And the reason for the picture is, for some reason, the moment I saw it, I immediately thought of Sir Charles, Ewing, Mugsy, and the rest of them being taken over by the MonStars. :laugh: Any Space Jam fans here?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> This was the first game I missed, as I fell asleep at halftime, so no comment on the win. Win's a win, I guess, and we must've really broken it open in the 4th. Did the Kings look tired, or what happened? And the reason for the picture is, for some reason, the moment I saw it, I immediately thought of Sir Charles, Ewing, Mugsy, and the rest of them being taken over by the MonStars. :laugh: Any Space Jam fans here?


:laugh: My 7 year old loves that movie, so I know exactly what you mean.

I'm just guessing, but I'd bet 23AJ has seen that movie a few times.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> :laugh: My 7 year old loves that movie, so I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> I'm just guessing, but I'd bet 23AJ has seen that movie a few times.


Yep I saw it when it came out in the 90s. It's been forever though since I have watched it. I just remember all the cameos from other famous people in that movie. I think Danny Ainge was in that movie, and I use to think Jordan hated that guy.

By the way what happened to the 90s? :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Did anybody else notice that Andre Miller just missed a triple double? Look at the box score I posted. Miller had 9 points 13 assists and 10 rebounds.


----------

